# Darko Debut



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Surprising Debut for Milicic? *

Posted: 2/22/2010 6:00:00 AM
Source: Jerry Zgoda of the Star Tribune 

Out of shape but no longer out of sight, Darko Milicic made his Timberwolves debut Sunday evening and played his first NBA game in more than three months.

It was the start of a 26-game audition that, unless something remarkably unexpected happens, will end April 14 against Detroit, the team that drafted him second overall in 2003.

Stung that the New York Knicks traded him to the Wolves last week rather than buy out the remaining weeks of his $7.5 million contract so he can return home to Serbia, Milicic spoke publicly after the team's Sunday morning shootaround.

He was asked if he can envision himself playing in the NBA next fall after seven unfulfilling seasons.

"Hard, really hard, to see me playing," he said. "But you never know what could happen. Stuff happens you don't think will happen. Right now, it's 100 percent I'll go back to Europe and play."

Buried on the Knicks bench since the season's second week, Milicic declared himself in "real bad" shape but willing nonetheless. He entered Sunday's game against Oklahoma City in the first quarter, played 19 minutes, had eight points, eight rebounds (four offensive), two assists, two personal fouls and a blocked shot, and he was on the floor with the game on the line in the final three minutes.

More notably, the Wolves surged whenever he was on the court. He finished the night a game-high plus-35, meaning when he was on the floor the Wolves outscored the Thunder by 35 points in a two-point loss.

"I try to make the best of it," he said. "Working hard to try to get back in shape. We'll see how it works for me, how it works for the team."

Milicic called the Wolves' system "good for big guy. A lefty, he played Sunday paired mostly with power forward Kevin Love.

"You can tell he has an extremely high basketball IQ," Wolves coach Kurt Rambis said. "He just picked up stuff naturally without even having to tell him half the stuff. He just knows what to do." 

Read more: http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineSt...#ixzz0gH5h9CyV


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

What does this say about our Bum Celebrity Coach Mike Damntoni when it comes to coaching bigmen, and Donnie Walsh ignorace by not keeping Mark Aquire on the staff and hiring assistant coach Patrick Ewing who waited all offseason for an interview with the Knicks???

Damntoni-system has to be the biggest mysterious JOKE in the NBA...LOL.
David Lee is a ledgit natural PF and could've used 12 to 20 minutes of C-Darko playing alongside of him this season to protect the paint (6 fouls in the paint). 

These two screw-balls Walsh/Damntoni mess my Knick-Team up with their foolishness more than Layden & Isiah put together. The clarity of their actions will show in the 2010-11 preseason games


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiyaman said:


> What does this say about our Bum Celebrity Coach Mike Damntoni when it comes to coaching bigmen, and Donnie Walsh ignorace by not keeping Mark Aquire on the staff and hiring assistant coach Patrick Ewing who waited all offseason for an interview with the Knicks???
> 
> Damntoni-system has to be the biggest mysterious JOKE in the NBA...LOL.
> David Lee is a ledgit natural PF and could've used 12 to 20 minutes of C-Darko playing alongside of him this season to protect the paint (6 fouls in the paint).
> ...


It's such a joke, they got deep into the playoffs right?

I'm really sick and tired of ridiculous statements like this.

Guess what? Before Mike they had their shot with "bigmen" Curry was the most recent. It didn't get them anywhere but below the standings.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Punk said:


> It's such a joke, they got deep into the playoffs right?
> 
> I'm really sick and tired of ridiculous statements like this.
> 
> Guess what? Before Mike they had their shot with "bigmen" Curry was the most recent. It didn't get them anywhere but below the standings.



Phoenix got deep in the playoffs when Dantoni was assistant coach in Denver....how do u think Marion got $17M per. and Marbury got $20M per. when Dantoni bum coaching in Denver made him return back to Italy. 

Eddie Curry was the player that got the Chicago Bulls back into the playoffs since the Jackson/Jordan era. 
Did Curry really have a "heart condition" during his FA season? 
Assistant coach (and the Knicks bigman trainer) Mark Aquire made some great strives with "project-Curry", if we would not have fired Mark Aquire, we would'nt have had to give up 3 first round picks this February deadline. 
Mark Aquire training of Curry was "Game by Game" which lead Knick oponents to have to double and tripple team Curry, plus giving David Lee his first double-double season in the NBA. 
After that 2006-7 season, it was not hard to figure out that the Knicks coaching-staff needed to hire an ex-center bigman coach Patrick Ewing to go along with Mark Aquire.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I agree Kiya man. In retrospect, Isiah did make good moves for players, however the on paper the players were talented but didn't execute properly. We did give up too much in the form of draft picks though. 

New York keeps making half steps. They hire a great evauluator of talent in Isiah who's poor on the business and negotiating end of things. Then they hire a coach who feels he's above the players in Larry Brown, who get's canned for a coach who doesn't really coach well, to fire him for a guy who you can consider another Celebrity coach who lets his emotions make his decisions. 

If I were the Knicks if I got Lebron/Wade and Bosh or had a great offseason I'd get rid of D'Antoni and try my hardest to get Avery Johnson.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> Eddie Curry was the player that got the Chicago Bulls back into the playoffs since the Jackson/Jordan era.


Eddy Curry (his name is spelled Eddy which shows how much attention you pay to this team) has never participated in a playoff game in his entire career. The Bulls benched him because he wasn't worth playing as his conditioning was too horrible by that part of the season.


----------

